# Sex a few days before ovulation--odds of pregnancy?



## shells_n_cheese

I am charting to avoid at the moment. I should ovulate today or tomorrow. 3 days ago, DH didn't pull-out in time. I checked my cervix that day, and it was indeed open (though not fully), and I had watery CM.

If I ovulate when I am supposed to, we would have DTD 3 to 4 days before ovulation. I know that is on the longer end of the spectrum, and my CM this cycle hasn't been as abundant as it usually is.

I am a little nervous. We really aren't ready for another ATM. We may be making a really big move soon, as DH is getting a new job.









IDK exactly what I am looking for here, maybe some experience with this? has anyone here gotten pregnant when having sex 3 -5 days before ovulation?


----------



## columbusmomma

I did 3 days before O.


----------



## MommatoAandA

If you have fertile quality cervical fluid, sperm with the x chromosome (girls) can live up to 5 and even 7 days if in prime cervical fluid. I got pregnant on day 18 with DD1 and I onlt had sex on day 14 that cycle. Male sperm generally die off within 24-36 hours. If you are not opposed and within a 72 hour window you could get the Plan B pill at a pharmacy.


----------



## OSTC

I got pregnant w/ ds2 6 days before O...


----------



## hollytheteacher

Maybe you should go buy some OPK's so you can figure out when you will/do ovulate...that way if you don't ovulate for like another week you'll know it's not likely...if you O sooner, then well yes it's more likely


----------



## outlier

Yep! The only time we had sex that month was six days before O. I don't think the odds are very good, but it certainly can happen.


----------



## frugalmum

I can tell you that I conceived a daughter having sex a few hours before my period started-- I tend to ovulate early but I probably ovulated on day 6 or 7. Really tough sperm can live up to a week and my sweet little DD is proof!


----------



## kalamos23

One of my friends got pregnant from sex 8 days before o - she was charting and her DH went overseas right after that time, so there was no other sex... so yes, it's very possible.


----------



## kalamos23

Oh, and I got pregnant with this last pregnancy on a Thursday night, I Oed Monday afternoon, so almost 4 days.


----------



## littlest birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Maybe you should go buy some OPK's so you can figure out when you will/do ovulate...that way if you don't ovulate for like another week you'll know it's not likely...if you O sooner, then well yes it's more likely 

Since she is already charting, why do OPKs? Charting is more accurate.


----------



## littlest birds

Shells and Cheese, 3-4 days is actually a pretty fertile time IME. I've seen it happen a lot. I hope your TWW turns out well for you. GL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frugalmum* 
I can tell you that I conceived a daughter having sex a few hours before my period started-- I tend to ovulate early but I probably ovulated on day 6 or 7. Really tough sperm can live up to a week and my sweet little DD is proof!

Did you make a mistake typing? Before your period started? How could you have sex, then a true period, and then be pregnant? It seems to me your period would remove the sperm completely regardless of dates. Maybe you had bleeding around ovulation-- some women have enough to seem like a period.


----------



## MaerynPearl

FWIW

with perfect timing you only have a 34% chance of conception any given month... so its not 100% by any means.


----------



## Sharlla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
I did 3 days before O.

me too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frugalmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlest birds* 
Did you make a mistake typing? Before your period started? How could you have sex, then a true period, and then be pregnant? It seems to me your period would remove the sperm completely regardless of dates. Maybe you had bleeding around ovulation-- some women have enough to seem like a period.

Not a typo! It had been a full 4 weeks since last AF & I bled through a box and a half of tampons-- I think the sperm must be able to get up to the fallopian tube regardless of the menstrual lining being shed, or the sperm can hang out in the microscopic "pockets" of the cervix. The OB did not believe me when I told them the date of LMP.

I almost always O before day 10 of my cycle so I'm as certain as I can be that this is what happened. I remember noticing EWCM on day 4 of my cycle and thinking.... no.... not this early! Sure enough I conceived.

It definitely is possible to conceive during your period but I'm sure less likely to conceive from doing it the first day of your period!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

It is possible.


----------



## memz

We DTD 4-5 days before I Oed and we now have a beautiful 6 month old girl...so definitely possible...


----------



## shells_n_cheese

Thanks for all your replies.

Ovulation was actually delayed a bit this month -- I ovulated on CD27, 9 days after the "oops". I am pretty sure we are in the clear.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cee Cee Lamb

*Early ovulation*

I, too, ovulate between 7-10 days into my cycle. I have really just come to realize this after a back-track through my charting. With a couple of losses, perhaps we will conceive over the holidays! Fingers crossed. A christmas mircle is needed after two and a half years of trying.

0


----------

